# 2011 Ne Rally????



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

So some of us outbacker's were camping this weekend........ and we started talking about Rally destination for next year...

and........ we were tossing around the idea of doing Frontier Town in Md.

thought i would post and see what feedback it would generate........


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

You really don't want Frontier Town - we were there last year for vacation. When it rains, most all the sites get flooded out. When we camped there our site was under water the entire time we were there (Sat thru Thurs) and we couldn't use the back door of our camper because there was about 3 inches of water in front of it. I spoke to Eric and there is another CG up the road that is much nicer - Castaways. It has their own private beach, you can rent boats, etc. There are plenty of nice sites that have lots of grass around them. We stayed here the latter part of our trip last year and really liked it.

Our signature pic is from our site at Castaways....


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

I like the idea of a Shore Point destination. I have heard both, good and bad, about Frontier Town. One positive is that they are huge and could accomodate a group our size. I have heard good things about Castaways since they did their renovations. Either one will be good for us, I can't really form an opinion because I have never been to either one.

How about some of our Jersey folks giving some suggestions of CG's down at the Jersey Shore.

No matter where we choose, if it is a shore point, the decision needs to be made rather quickly (Iwould think) to get the ball rolling. They fill up quickly.

Mike


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Our destination of choice for Ocean City, Md. is Island Resort CG in Newark, MD, which is about 10-15min from "downtown" Ocean City. About half the price of the others (Frontier Town and Castaways) and very nice owners and accomodations. 8-10 go every year and will be there from 8/12-15.

We would be up for any shore point.

Jim

Here is few pics of our site and the pool at Island Resort


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

Those shore points fill up fast and it will be harder to handle a group in a place like Frontier Town. We like Frontier Town but it's crowded and requires about a year and a half early reservations just to get two sites next to each other.

I have never been to Castaways but we had planned on trying it in 2011. Friends went this year and loved it.

We'll go with any shore point. NJ, DE or MD have a lot to pick from.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

What dates are we talking about?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I am thinking the June 23-26.

I was thinking Ocean City as it will attract more than Jersey. The attraction of frontier town is the included water park.... slides for older kids and water playground for younger kids...... BUT, we could go over there for the day if staying elsewhere.
Frontier town does have some wooded sites......... Eric had said this past weekend that castaways is all wide open....... I personally like to be in the woods, or at least under some tree cover......

Do we want to agree to look to Ocean City Md/ Deleware area as a site for next year?

If so......
1. Frontiertown
2. Castaways
3. Island Resort CG
4.
5.
6.

Lets get some opinions and get it booked...... If we are doing a beach location, we really need to look at it NOW.


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

I would rather see it happen Father's Day weekend - prior weekend June 16-19. I know that there were some problems with school letting out for some, but I think that was caused this year by the snow days. The closer we get to the 4th of July, the harder it is for me to get a few days off. If the consensus votes for June 23-26 we will make it happen though.

I agree with the fact that we need to get the ball rolling no matter what shore point CG we choose.

My vote is for Frontier Town - looks like there is a lot to do for everyone.

We could also look at their sister park - Fort Whaley. I think that everything at Frontier Town is available to guests at Fort Whaley.

Mike


----------



## DieselDave (Apr 6, 2008)

mikenkristipa said:


> I would rather see it happen Father's Day weekend - prior weekend June 16-19. I know that there were some problems with school letting out for some, but I think that was caused this year by the snow days. The closer we get to the 4th of July, the harder it is for me to get a few days off. If the consensus votes for June 23-26 we will make it happen though.
> 
> I agree with the fact that we need to get the ball rolling no matter what shore point CG we choose.
> 
> ...


Lisa's brother is getting married June 25th, so we'd vote for Father's Day weekend as well so we can join you. We've stayed at Fort Whaley during the summer and Frontier Town during the off season. Frontier Town sites were small and there were water problems at Fort Whaley, so there wasn't any water for a couple days during our visit. I wouldn't say we were unhappy with either campground, but we weren't terribly impressed either.

Like others, I've heard good things about castaways, so I'd be up for trying someplace new.

David


----------



## Bonnie West (Sep 9, 2009)

DieselDave said:


> I would rather see it happen Father's Day weekend - prior weekend June 16-19. I know that there were some problems with school letting out for some, but I think that was caused this year by the snow days. The closer we get to the 4th of July, the harder it is for me to get a few days off. If the consensus votes for June 23-26 we will make it happen though.
> 
> I agree with the fact that we need to get the ball rolling no matter what shore point CG we choose.
> 
> ...


Lisa's brother is getting married June 25th, so we'd vote for Father's Day weekend as well so we can join you. We've stayed at Fort Whaley during the summer and Frontier Town during the off season. Frontier Town sites were small and there were water problems at Fort Whaley, so there wasn't any water for a couple days during our visit. I wouldn't say we were unhappy with either campground, but we weren't terribly impressed either.

Like others, I've heard good things about castaways, so I'd be up for trying someplace new.

David
[/quote]

Count us in. Either weekend works for us. The closer to the beach the better for us. Looking forward to see what you guys decide.

Bonnie


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Hi All: 
We did talk about this this past weekend a bit and I have been PMing Rick (rdvholtwood) about this subject.
First; *My vote is for Castaways*; the reason; I used to have a pemanent site there, right by the water and I am very fond of the place; camping there would bring back memories; Here's a couple picture's of my trailer that was there until Eagles Nest Campground was bought out by Mr Burbage(a local funeral home owner and real estate developer), bulldozed and turned into a "5 star campground"; my place was literally 100' from the waters edge:
My link
My link 2

I have heard that most of the sites are small at Frontiertown and the place is infested with mosquitos due to all the standing water. Also there is no beach at Frontiertown. It will be near impossible to get a group of sites together because there are a lot of seasonals and the place is booked a year and a half in advance.
On the other hand, I know the owners of Castaways (The Burbages), I was very good friends with the Fentons, who were the previous 30 year owners of "Eagles Nest Campground", now "Castaways RV Resort", which, by the way, is right next door to Eagles landing Golf Course. I can probably get a very good deal for the group. We need to hold whatever sites are available in the entire 2 areas known as "Castaway Club" and "Island Oasis"ASAP; MAP , if this campground is to be the location of the Rally.

I travel to Ocean City every month on business, and have done so for nearly 30 years, and I own property not far from Ocean City. I am very familier with all aspects of this resort area. 
In my opinion* Island Resort* would not be a good choice;it is landlocked, and it is a hassel to get to the attractions of the beach (20 minutes -1/2 hour away) and there is not much to do there; I have been there! You might as well camp in Salisbury MD. Same goes for *Ft Whaley*:also landlocked; 1/2hour - 45 minutes to the beach and not a lot to do at the campground. 
We can rent powered jon boats at Castaways, and Jet skis, and Yamaha waverunners and, boats and Pontoon boats in town @ OC. I will bring my boat to Castaways and I know where the real good flounder, rockfish and tautoug, fishing hot spots are; all very close to the campground. I also know some very good secret hot spots for claming; I used to get a 5 gallon bucket of clams in 2 hours of claming!! It would be a great spot to Kayak from @ Castaways.
I have a very close, High School friend, who is the Captian of the Charter Fishing Vessel "MoJo"; The finest offshore fishing vessel in Ocean City. If 8-10 people want to charter an offshore Billfish Fishing trip, I can get a good rate and we will be pampered! CLIK FOR FISHING The Mojo sets the standard for offshore fishing in OC.
I will be going to Ocean City Tuesday 8/3/10, on business; I can do some research and wheeling and dealing while I am there, if the group wants me to; The large group coordinator at Castaways is Brenda Guss, I can set an appointment with her next week.
At Castaway's there is a nice pavillion right in the middle of the two aforementioned areas, as well as a nice white, groomed, sand beach and a medium size swimming pool. There is boat launch and a fishing/crabing pier,and a really cool sand bar out in the middle of the back bay that all the kids wade over to and play on when the tide is out.
You can paddle your kayak or putt your 14' rental jon boat right over to Assateague Island (you can only get on the Island near the inlet) and watch the wild ponies. There is a whole bunch of attraction just up RT 611 where it meets RT 50 Putt-Putt, Go carts etc. There is a free Shuttle to OC area as well. You don't have to be a guest at Frontiertown to do their small water park; everyone has to pay. From the large double Deck off Castaway club beach you can see the Downtown OC and the Carnival. I've watched the OC Fireworks from that deck on several occasions. 
I vote the Weekend of June 23rd -26th to avoid the issues we had with the schedule for the last NE rally. Also; can we call it the NE/Mid Atlantic Rally for the folks in Virginia, West Virginia, and North Carolina whom would like to participate?
If you all need a Rally Master for this: Ocean City, Maryland is my town and I don't mind handling the logistics.
Eric:
Just Add Dirt 
<BTW> My Boat is named "Just Add Water"
My Boat


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

uhm well What Eric said, we would be a yes. We drove thru both last time we were at Island Resort and liked Castaways better than Frontier Town adn the area's that Eric mapped are really nice, but expensive, which is why we do Island Resort, less amenities, but half the price. If we could get a good discount, I would be all over it though. Certainly would be worth a little extra money, if we could corner the market on those 2 areas with fellow Outbackers.

I would veer away from Father's Day, cause some have family (non Outbacker's) commitments on those type holidays.

As for a name, how about the "Just Add Eric Rally"







, he obvioulsy doesn't know the area or the people.









Jim


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> As for a name, how about the "Just Add Eric Rally"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok, we may go for a month







. Castaways sounds great to me and Eric seems to have the place dialed in. Gotta be some good crabbing spots too, right Eric? I know Castaways from afar, we play Eagles Landing on my annual golf trip to OC. Either weekend would probably work for us, but my preference would be for the weekend of 6/23 so school would be out and we could head down earlier than this year.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Rates:
Castaways = $85.00-99.00 per night 2 adults and kids 10 and under included; 8.00 for 11-17 years old; 12.00 for extra adults
Frontier= $78.00-88.00 per night 2 adults and kids 10 and under included; 6.00 for 11-17 years old; 6.00 for extra adults
Island Resort= $45.00-55.00 per night 2 adults and kids 10 and under included; 5.00 for 11-17 years old; 5.00 for extra adults

Castaways looks very very nice, and very expensive for no water park........

My whole reasoning/thought process for frontier town was the Water Park. Last time we were there, we only left the campground once and that was to go to Assateague, I quite frankly could care less to go into the hustle and bustle of Ocean City.

I am afraid we might be getting to pricey for a rally....... I thought Jellystone Quarryville, Pa was expensive, but yet there water park makes it worth while. I would say if we aren't interested in a water park, i would vote Island Resort.

I like to hit a rally for 4-5 days to have time to enjoy....... I am rambling but maybe a shore location isnt good for a rally..... Ft wilderness is less expensive.....less we get a helluva deal.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Just Add Dirt said:


> Rates:
> Castaways = $85.00-99.00 per night 2 adults and kids 10 and under included; 8.00 for 11-17 years old; 12.00 for extra adults
> Frontier= $78.00-88.00 per night 2 adults and kids 10 and under included; 6.00 for 11-17 years old; 6.00 for extra adults


The prices you have listed are for club castaways - is a bit expensive, but, I would like to see what kind of deal Eric can get for us...... I would rather pay the extra money and enjoy being right on the beach. The interior sites which are back from the beach, but, still walkable to everything are $68.00 in season if you want a cheaper site. You can still walk to the beach, but, wouldn't your rather pay a bit more and be right on the beach?.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

clarkely said:


> Rates:
> Castaways = $85.00-99.00 per night 2 adults and kids 10 and under included; 8.00 for 11-17 years old; 12.00 for extra adults
> Frontier= $78.00-88.00 per night 2 adults and kids 10 and under included; 6.00 for 11-17 years old; 6.00 for extra adults
> Island Resort= $45.00-55.00 per night 2 adults and kids 10 and under included; 5.00 for 11-17 years old; 5.00 for extra adults
> ...


In Downtown OC there is a water park; "Splash Mountain" http://www.jollyroge...arks_splash.php

PS I just got off the phone with the folks at Frontiertown (Jeff); they have less than 20 sites available scattered around the campground next year on the weekend of June 24th 2010. They book 2 years in advance according to Jeff..So most weekends next Summer will be similar or less availability


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I have been to frontier town as well, we did not have rain and subsequently had a nice time. I hated Eagles nest - but I am positive from what i have seen Castaways is beautiful and worth it...... For me i go to the beach to a beach block home when not camping, so i am not a good borometer for whether beach front is wort it or not when camping......... i would pay extra for the beach front, i am more worried about getting the people to come for a "rally"......... i am probably good for any decision, and will have fun anywhere......... i just like onsite entertainment for my kids.

I think Jellystone quarryville is expensive as [email protected]$l but it gives my kids a destination that they love!! Campground is okay there...... The Owner comes off as a jerk around the pool and needs to have some social skills training........ that said we still go back









Hopefully Eric will come back with some good deals........ Its the People not the Destination...... Castaways oasis area would be awesome to have beach and rally, and actually ft whaley has some good loops that would be ideal for a rally as well.

I am spoiled a bit as we are doing 9 nights in the 2nd most visited National Park - Acadia for 350.00 for the entire trip


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

clarkely said:


> I have been to frontier town as well, we did not have rain and subsequently had a nice time. I hated Eagles nest - but I am positive from what i have seen Castaways is beautiful and worth it...... For me i go to the beach to a beach block home when not camping, so i am not a good borometer for whether beach front is wort it or not when camping......... i would pay extra for the beach front, i am more worried about getting the people to come for a "rally"......... i am probably good for any decision, and will have fun anywhere......... i just like onsite entertainment for my kids.
> 
> I think Jellystone quarryville is expensive as [email protected]$l but it gives my kids a destination that they love!! Campground is okay there...... The Owner comes off as a jerk around the pool and needs to have some social skills training........ that said we still go back
> 
> ...


Yeah I had a problem with Mr Ryan @ Jellystone..He came over to my site while me and two neighbors were all setting up at the same time, with restless overheated kids. The kids were anxious as h*ll to get to the waterzone, so to buy us a few moments of peace while we set up our respective sites I put out a small Walmart sprinkler so the kids could run thru the water and cool down, while we set up. Mr Ryan came over and lost it over the sprinkler in 100 degree heat. I disconnected it and was polite, but he handle it in an unresonable & rude manor. Oh well.. I also was very put off over the $25 nit-picky bull about being there 2 hours early when the map clearly states check-in is 1pm. Several people I spoke too were put off by that as well; the place is already very expensive..even considering the waterzone. I paid the $25 but felt ripped-off. The campground is nice though, Michelle loved it as did most kids, and thats what camping is all about..

I'll check into Ft Whaley too.. and you are absolutely, 100% right; it's the people not the destination that make a Rally. A really nice destination does make a difference though.
Peace
Eric


----------



## Bonnie West (Sep 9, 2009)

Just Add Dirt said:


> I have been to frontier town as well, we did not have rain and subsequently had a nice time. I hated Eagles nest - but I am positive from what i have seen Castaways is beautiful and worth it...... For me i go to the beach to a beach block home when not camping, so i am not a good borometer for whether beach front is wort it or not when camping......... i would pay extra for the beach front, i am more worried about getting the people to come for a "rally"......... i am probably good for any decision, and will have fun anywhere......... i just like onsite entertainment for my kids.
> 
> I think Jellystone quarryville is expensive as [email protected]$l but it gives my kids a destination that they love!! Campground is okay there...... The Owner comes off as a jerk around the pool and needs to have some social skills training........ that said we still go back
> 
> ...


Yeah I had a problem with Mr Ryan @ Jellystone..He came over to my site while me and two neighbors were all setting up at the same time, with restless overheated kids. The kids were anxious as h*ll to get to the waterzone, so to buy us a few moments of peace while we set up our respective sites I put out a small Walmart sprinkler so the kids could run thru the water and cool down, while we set up. Mr Ryan came over and lost it over the sprinkler in 100 degree heat. I disconnected it and was polite, but he handle it in an unresonable & rude manor. Oh well.. I also was very put off over the $25 nit-picky bull about being there 2 hours early when the map clearly states check-in is 1pm. Several people I spoke too were put off by that as well; the place is already very expensive..even considering the waterzone. I paid the $25 but felt ripped-off. The campground is nice though, Michelle loved it as did most kids, and thats what camping is all about..

I'll check into Ft Whaley too.. and you are absolutely, 100% right; it's the people not the destination that make a Rally. A really nice destination does make a difference though.
Peace
Eric
[/quote]
Not to make things really difficult because I love the beach, but what about Cheasapeake Bay camping? Just throwing it out there.


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Rates:
> Castaways = $85.00-99.00 per night 2 adults and kids 10 and under included; 8.00 for 11-17 years old; 12.00 for extra adults
> Frontier= $78.00-88.00 per night 2 adults and kids 10 and under included; 6.00 for 11-17 years old; 6.00 for extra adults
> Island Resort= $45.00-55.00 per night 2 adults and kids 10 and under included; 5.00 for 11-17 years old; 5.00 for extra adults
> ...


Those are some pricey rates...I would suggest we let Eric see what kind of deal he can wrangle and go from there. I would be willing to forgo a formal water park as long as they have a pool...the proximity to the water attractions (kayaking, fishing, crabbing, etc) would make that up to a degree, I think the kids would enjoy a lot of that. I do agree that going into OC is not a priority. It's basically restaurants, hotels and T-shirt shops downtown. Although most of what I saw down there was after 36 holes and several cocktails


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Just Add Dirt said:


> Those are some pricey rates...I would suggest we let Eric see what kind of deal he can wrangle and go from there. I would be willing to forgo a formal water park as long as they have a pool...the proximity to the water attractions (kayaking, fishing, crabbing, etc) would make that up to a degree, I think the kids would enjoy a lot of that. I do agree that going into OC is not a priority. It's basically restaurants, hotels and T-shirt shops downtown. Although most of what I saw down there was after 36 holes and several cocktails


I agree 100% - we should wait and see what Eric can do for us!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

An FYI for the kayaking group.....Island Resort has a nice sized freshwater lake with great fishing, and you can put in at the creek and kayak into the bay from there also.

We will be checking that out in about 3 weeks....

It doesn't typically get overcrowded during the summer either. We were there at times in August where we were the only ones in the pool. Also, it is fairly new (5-6 years) and the crowd hasn't found it yet. That is what I like, the ability to leave the hustle and bustle of OC behind and relax in quiet when I want to.

They also have a really nice roofed gazebo area in the lake with a new restaurant that should be opened this year.

I can check on group rates when we are there if there is interest.

Steve


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

huntr70 said:


> An FYI for the kayaking group.....Island Resort has a nice sized freshwater lake with great fishing, and you can put in at the creek and kayak into the bay from there also.
> 
> We will be checking that out in about 3 weeks....
> 
> ...


I think that's a good idea, thanks Steve! Doesn't hurt to explore all options.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

If anyone was thinking about doing some fishing, Crabing or Claming during the Rally this might be of interest: 

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/regulations/coastalbaysregulations.html

You do not need a license to crab, fish or go claming in the Ocean or the back bays behind OC and Assateague Is., and their tributaries, in Maryland. Many states require a license to do these activities in salt water. However, if you plan to fish fresh waters, or the Chesapeake Bay, or it's tributaries, in Maryland you will need a license. 
Just a thought.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Bonnie West said:


> An FYI for the kayaking group.....Island Resort has a nice sized freshwater lake with great fishing, and you can put in at the creek and kayak into the bay from there also.
> 
> I can check on group rates when we are there if there is interest.
> Steve


Steve, Thanks!! Eric is also checking out Castaways....


----------



## Bonnie West (Sep 9, 2009)

rdvholtwood said:


> An FYI for the kayaking group.....Island Resort has a nice sized freshwater lake with great fishing, and you can put in at the creek and kayak into the bay from there also.
> 
> I can check on group rates when we are there if there is interest.
> Steve


Steve, Thanks!! Eric is also checking out Castaways....
[/quote]
One was Bayshore Campground and a couple others. I was just briefly looking. I am new to camping so I don't know good areas yet.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

huntr70 said:


> An FYI for the kayaking group.....Island Resort has a nice sized freshwater lake with great fishing, and you can put in at the creek and kayak into the bay from there also.
> 
> We will be checking that out in about 3 weeks....
> 
> ...


Steve,
Check it out!!

I thought that place looked nice, i thought the price was right, far enough from the hustle bustle of OC to feel like wooded camping yet close enough to OC for folks to go over, and close enough to Asateague for visiting there.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

rdvholtwood said:


> An FYI for the kayaking group.....Island Resort has a nice sized freshwater lake with great fishing, and you can put in at the creek and kayak into the bay from there also.
> 
> I can check on group rates when we are there if there is interest.
> Steve


Steve, Thanks!! Eric is also checking out Castaways....
[/quote]

Castaways; current status for the weekend of 6/24/2011 is 3 sites available in "Castaway Bay" & 12 Sites available in "Island Oasis"
We can have the whole group close together if we stay in one of the sections not on the water. I would like peoples thoughts on this before I meet with the staff there. I have an appointment with Brenda to discuss the rally on Tuesday.

I have spoken with Crystal @ Island Resort Campground and will be meeting with the staff there on Tuesday
as well. Right now they have 50+ sites available the weekend of 6/24/2011 a good portion of them are lakefront, and you do not need a fishing license to fish their private lake, and you can launch your kayak/canoe right from your waterfront campsite. They're 1/2 hour to Ocean City. 
Eric


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Bonnie West said:


> An FYI for the kayaking group.....Island Resort has a nice sized freshwater lake with great fishing, and you can put in at the creek and kayak into the bay from there also.
> 
> I can check on group rates when we are there if there is interest.
> Steve


Steve, Thanks!! Eric is also checking out Castaways....
[/quote]
One was Bayshore Campground and a couple others. I was just briefly looking. I am new to camping so I don't know good areas yet.
[/quote]

If you look at the MAP CLICK FOR MAP 90% of the sites are for seasonal campers and only a handful are available for transient campers (thats us) at Bayshore Campground.
Eric


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Just Add Dirt said:


> An FYI for the kayaking group.....Island Resort has a nice sized freshwater lake with great fishing, and you can put in at the creek and kayak into the bay from there also.
> 
> I can check on group rates when we are there if there is interest.
> Steve


Steve, Thanks!! Eric is also checking out Castaways....
[/quote]

Castaways; current status for the weekend of 6/24/2011 is 3 sites available in "Castaway Bay" & 12 Sites available in "Island Oasis"
We can have the whole group close together if we stay in one of the sections not on the water. I would like peoples thoughts on this before I meet with the staff there. I have an appointment with Brenda to discuss the rally on Tuesday.

I have spoken with Crystal @ Island Resort Campground and will be meeting with the staff there on Tuesday
as well. Right now they have 50+ sites available the weekend of 6/24/2011 a good portion of them are lakefront, and you do not need a fishing license to fish their private lake, and you can launch your kayak/canoe right from your waterfront campsite. They're 1/2 hour to Ocean City. 
Eric
[/quote]

I would say island is sounding even better!! I love lake front sites!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Just Add Dirt said:


> An FYI for the kayaking group.....Island Resort has a nice sized freshwater lake with great fishing, and you can put in at the creek and kayak into the bay from there also.
> 
> I can check on group rates when we are there if there is interest.
> Steve


Steve, Thanks!! Eric is also checking out Castaways....
[/quote]

Castaways; current status for the weekend of 6/24/2011 is 3 sites available in "Castaway Bay" & 12 Sites available in "Island Oasis"
We can have the whole group close together if we stay in one of the sections not on the water. I would like peoples thoughts on this before I meet with the staff there. I have an appointment with Brenda to discuss the rally on Tuesday.

I have spoken with Crystal @ Island Resort Campground and will be meeting with the staff there on Tuesday
as well. Right now they have 50+ sites available the weekend of 6/24/2011 a good portion of them are lakefront, and you do not need a fishing license to fish their private lake, and you can launch your kayak/canoe right from your waterfront campsite. They're 1/2 hour to Ocean City. 
Eric
[/quote]

Eric - do they allow boats there?

I would still go and talk to Castaways - the back area is a lot cheaper than the front.....I just think from an activity standpoint Castaways has more to offer.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

rdvholtwood said:


> An FYI for the kayaking group.....Island Resort has a nice sized freshwater lake with great fishing, and you can put in at the creek and kayak into the bay from there also.
> 
> I can check on group rates when we are there if there is interest.
> Steve


Steve, Thanks!! Eric is also checking out Castaways....
[/quote]

Castaways; current status for the weekend of 6/24/2011 is 3 sites available in "Castaway Bay" & 12 Sites available in "Island Oasis"
We can have the whole group close together if we stay in one of the sections not on the water. I would like peoples thoughts on this before I meet with the staff there. I have an appointment with Brenda to discuss the rally on Tuesday.

I have spoken with Crystal @ Island Resort Campground and will be meeting with the staff there on Tuesday
as well. Right now they have 50+ sites available the weekend of 6/24/2011 a good portion of them are lakefront, and you do not need a fishing license to fish their private lake, and you can launch your kayak/canoe right from your waterfront campsite. They're 1/2 hour to Ocean City. 
Eric
[/quote]

Eric - do they allow boats there?

I would still go and talk to Castaways - the back area is a lot cheaper than the front.....I just think from an activity standpoint Castaways has more to offer.
[/quote]

They allow boats with no engines on them, in the lake, and you may park your powered boats and toys on your campsite for an additional fee. However, it must fit on the pad, or go into overflow parking. Here's their policy:

_*Canoe / Kayak Rentals 
*Operates from 8am to 6pm. Rates: $12 for 1 hour, $35 for half day, $50 for full day. 
Children under 16 must operate rental equipment with an adult (18 and up). Please bring 
credit card as means of deposit for return of all rental equipment. 
Guest are allowed to bring their own canoes / kayaks - no motors of any type allowed in lakes
_
From an activity stand point Island Resort does not have much going on... that, and the distance from OC are probably the reason for the place not being booked. The campground may have only been in business for about 5 years but the huge sign for it has been on the highway for 10+ years, so it is not an obscure/unknown facility.

My opinion is that for all around ammenities and cost, even the back area such as "Main Deck Area" @ Castaways, would be better than Island Resort. That area is directly next to another pool and it is only 200' to the Coastal Bay white sand beach, and 300' to the Jet ski /Jon boat rental and the crabbing/fishing pier.
The $68 campsite fee is not bad.. Of note; one of the fees I plan to negotiate away is the teenager fee.. most of the campground in OC collect it and I think it is unfair and a contrived fee to jackup the rates on unsuspecting campers. I really don't think it should be legal; charging an extra $8 nightly fee for people between 11-17 years old is WRONG! Brenda's explination to me about this fee was, tweeners and teenagers are high maintenance from a security stand point; SO what!! that's a part of operating a campground. 
Eric


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

we could always do acadia again next year







it is by the ocean, and is in the north east.

from what i hear there are some really cool places on eastern long island as well.....


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Why dont we have it at Raystown Lake instead?;
http://www.raystownr...t.com/index.php
Wonderful campsites, most on the water, those of us that want to use our powered boats and Jet skis, can... the fishing is awsome, there's a nice beach. Great water park, Local Golf..


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

That sounds good to me!! I want to do raystown lake


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

I vote for Raystown - Always wanted to do a trip out there and I hear it is nice.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

If everyone agrees to Raystown Lake, I won't even bother meeting the Folks in OC; Maybe we can do the Rally @ Castaway's in 2012 and put a whole area such as "Island Oasis" on hold now, since they book 2 years in advanced..

I have talked to the Raystown Group Sales Specialist "Kirk" & "Michelle" and have put whats left in the "Birch" and "Walnut" areas on hold. There are only about 25 sites available in Birch and most of Walnut is available, these 2 areas are right next to each other, and they do not have the requirement of a Sunday - Friday stay or a Friday - Sunday stay exclusively. The Waterfront and the Premium sites have this requirement and I hope I am not being presumptious, that most of the outbackers like to check in late week and stay until at least Monday. That would not be possible in the Premium or Waterfront sites. I have reserved the one and only waterfront site #47 available in the two areas. This Site will be available to moor,and keep overnite, any watercraft that the group might bring, for the entire week. I will pay for this site for 7 nights (Sunday -Sunday) so we will have this convience. I have scheduled an overnight visit the 15th of August, to survey the area. Birch sites are lakeview and Walnut sites are wooded, all are flat roomy and level according to "Kirk".
A pavilion is too expensive ($500) and was told there are several sites, in the 2 areas I have on hold, which are very large and flat: one or two conjoining large sites would probably be all we need for a potluck. There is also a large playground area within Birch for the kids. I have already negotiated a substantial discount for the group not only on Camping fees but also1/2 price on the water park tickets. 
And it gets better; I sign a contract and they do not want any money up front or even a credit card! From what I understood we actually don't even have to pay for the sites until two months before the rally!
More to come..
Eric


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Just Add Dirt said:


> If everyone agrees to Raystown Lake, I won't even bother meeting the Folks in OC; Maybe we can do the Rally @ Castaway's in 2012 and put a whole area such as "Island Oasis" on hold now, since they book 2 years in advanced..
> 
> I have talked to the Raystown Group Sales Specialist "Kirk" & "Michelle" and have put whats left in the "Birch" and "Walnut" areas on hold. There are only about 25 sites available in Birch and most of Walnut is available, these 2 areas are right next to each other, and they do not have the requirement of a Sunday - Friday stay or a Friday - Sunday stay exclusively. The Waterfront and the Premium sites have this requirement and I hope I am not being presumptious, that most of the outbackers like to check in late week and stay until at least Monday. That would not be possible in the Premium or Waterfront sites. I have reserved the one and only waterfront site #47 available in the two areas. This Site will be available to moor,and keep overnite, any watercraft that the group might bring, for the entire week. I will pay for this site for 7 nights (Sunday -Sunday) so we will have this convience. I have scheduled an overnight visit the 15th of August, to survey the area. Birch sites are lakeview and Walnut sites are wooded, all are flat roomy and level according to "Kirk".
> A pavilion is too expensive ($500) and was told there are several sites, in the 2 areas I have on hold, which are very large and flat: one or two conjoining large sites would probably be all we need for a potluck. There is also a large playground area within Birch for the kids. I have already negotiated a substantial discount for the group not only on Camping fees but also1/2 price on the water park tickets.
> ...


http://www.raystownresort.com/resort_photos.php

Looks Awesome to me!!!


----------



## Bonnie West (Sep 9, 2009)

clarkely said:


> If everyone agrees to Raystown Lake, I won't even bother meeting the Folks in OC; Maybe we can do the Rally @ Castaway's in 2012 and put a whole area such as "Island Oasis" on hold now, since they book 2 years in advanced..
> 
> I have talked to the Raystown Group Sales Specialist "Kirk" & "Michelle" and have put whats left in the "Birch" and "Walnut" areas on hold. There are only about 25 sites available in Birch and most of Walnut is available, these 2 areas are right next to each other, and they do not have the requirement of a Sunday - Friday stay or a Friday - Sunday stay exclusively. The Waterfront and the Premium sites have this requirement and I hope I am not being presumptious, that most of the outbackers like to check in late week and stay until at least Monday. That would not be possible in the Premium or Waterfront sites. I have reserved the one and only waterfront site #47 available in the two areas. This Site will be available to moor,and keep overnite, any watercraft that the group might bring, for the entire week. I will pay for this site for 7 nights (Sunday -Sunday) so we will have this convience. I have scheduled an overnight visit the 15th of August, to survey the area. Birch sites are lakeview and Walnut sites are wooded, all are flat roomy and level according to "Kirk".
> A pavilion is too expensive ($500) and was told there are several sites, in the 2 areas I have on hold, which are very large and flat: one or two conjoining large sites would probably be all we need for a potluck. There is also a large playground area within Birch for the kids. I have already negotiated a substantial discount for the group not only on Camping fees but also1/2 price on the water park tickets.
> ...


http://www.raystownresort.com/resort_photos.php

Looks Awesome to me!!!
[/quote]

Me too!! Is the waterpark close to the camping? I couldn't find a campground map. do they have one on the website? Pictures look great. Can't wait.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Just Add Dirt said:


> If everyone agrees to Raystown Lake, I won't even bother meeting the Folks in OC; Maybe we can do the Rally @ Castaway's in 2012 and put a whole area such as "Island Oasis" on hold now, since they book 2 years in advanced..
> 
> I have talked to the Raystown Group Sales Specialist "Kirk" & "Michelle" and have put whats left in the "Birch" and "Walnut" areas on hold. There are only about 25 sites available in Birch and most of Walnut is available, these 2 areas are right next to each other, and they do not have the requirement of a Sunday - Friday stay or a Friday - Sunday stay exclusively. The Waterfront and the Premium sites have this requirement and I hope I am not being presumptious, that most of the outbackers like to check in late week and stay until at least Monday. That would not be possible in the Premium or Waterfront sites. I have reserved the one and only waterfront site #47 available in the two areas. This Site will be available to moor,and keep overnite, any watercraft that the group might bring, for the entire week. I will pay for this site for 7 nights (Sunday -Sunday) so we will have this convience. I have scheduled an overnight visit the 15th of August, to survey the area. Birch sites are lakeview and Walnut sites are wooded, all are flat roomy and level according to "Kirk".
> A pavilion is too expensive ($500) and was told there are several sites, in the 2 areas I have on hold, which are very large and flat: one or two conjoining large sites would probably be all we need for a potluck. There is also a large playground area within Birch for the kids. I have already negotiated a substantial discount for the group not only on Camping fees but also1/2 price on the water park tickets.
> ...


I just got this email from Raystown:
_

Eric,_
_I have you down for all of Birch and all of Walnut for 6/23-6/28 2011. I was able to get $5 off a night for being a group. I will email your contract tomorrow as it is fairly lengthy. What is the name of your group again?_
_Thanks!_

_*Kirk Reynolds*_
_Group Sales Department_
_Lake Raystown Resort_
_Lodge & Conference Center_
_814.658.3500 ext. 370_
_[email protected]_


So that's $37 a night for Lakeview ("Birch") and $34 a Night for wooded ("Walnut") and 1/2 price for the water park. The Waterpark in on the right side of the resort with free parking.

*This is not in stone until I get a majority OK; Please let me know ASAP so I can execute the contract.
Eric*

Please paste your vote in here:

1. Just Add Dirt - YES


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Please paste your vote in here:

1. Just Add Dirt - YES
2. mikenkristipa - Yes

Only question I have is are we able to stay earlier in the week until Sunday. Being that close to the 4th, I probably won't take Monday off. Am looking at taking Wed, Thur, Friday or just Thursday and Friday and coming out Wed sometime.

Eric, thanks for the research - I think this is a great destination for our group.

Mike


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

mikenkristipa said:


> Please paste your vote in here:
> 
> 1. Just Add Dirt - YES
> 2. mikenkristipa - Yes
> ...


Thur - Sunday would be fine. I would bet whatever site you decide on, might even be available Wednesday nite too..being in the middle of the week...


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Bonnie West said:


> If everyone agrees to Raystown Lake, I won't even bother meeting the Folks in OC; Maybe we can do the Rally @ Castaway's in 2012 and put a whole area such as "Island Oasis" on hold now, since they book 2 years in advanced..
> 
> I have talked to the Raystown Group Sales Specialist "Kirk" & "Michelle" and have put whats left in the "Birch" and "Walnut" areas on hold. There are only about 25 sites available in Birch and most of Walnut is available, these 2 areas are right next to each other, and they do not have the requirement of a Sunday - Friday stay or a Friday - Sunday stay exclusively. The Waterfront and the Premium sites have this requirement and I hope I am not being presumptious, that most of the outbackers like to check in late week and stay until at least Monday. That would not be possible in the Premium or Waterfront sites. I have reserved the one and only waterfront site #47 available in the two areas. This Site will be available to moor,and keep overnite, any watercraft that the group might bring, for the entire week. I will pay for this site for 7 nights (Sunday -Sunday) so we will have this convience. I have scheduled an overnight visit the 15th of August, to survey the area. Birch sites are lakeview and Walnut sites are wooded, all are flat roomy and level according to "Kirk".
> A pavilion is too expensive ($500) and was told there are several sites, in the 2 areas I have on hold, which are very large and flat: one or two conjoining large sites would probably be all we need for a potluck. There is also a large playground area within Birch for the kids. I have already negotiated a substantial discount for the group not only on Camping fees but also1/2 price on the water park tickets.
> ...


http://www.raystownr...sort_photos.php

Looks Awesome to me!!!
[/quote]

Me too!! Is the waterpark close to the camping? I couldn't find a campground map. do they have one on the website? Pictures look great. Can't wait.
[/quote]

Here's the map:
http://www.raystownresort.com/pdf/map/Lake_Raystown_Resort_Map.pdf

Here's the brochure & rate's:
http://www.raystownresort.com/pdf/brochure/Raystown_Rates_and_Schedules_2010.pdf


----------



## Bonnie West (Sep 9, 2009)

Just Add Dirt said:


> If everyone agrees to Raystown Lake, I won't even bother meeting the Folks in OC; Maybe we can do the Rally @ Castaway's in 2012 and put a whole area such as "Island Oasis" on hold now, since they book 2 years in advanced..
> 
> I have talked to the Raystown Group Sales Specialist "Kirk" & "Michelle" and have put whats left in the "Birch" and "Walnut" areas on hold. There are only about 25 sites available in Birch and most of Walnut is available, these 2 areas are right next to each other, and they do not have the requirement of a Sunday - Friday stay or a Friday - Sunday stay exclusively. The Waterfront and the Premium sites have this requirement and I hope I am not being presumptious, that most of the outbackers like to check in late week and stay until at least Monday. That would not be possible in the Premium or Waterfront sites. I have reserved the one and only waterfront site #47 available in the two areas. This Site will be available to moor,and keep overnite, any watercraft that the group might bring, for the entire week. I will pay for this site for 7 nights (Sunday -Sunday) so we will have this convience. I have scheduled an overnight visit the 15th of August, to survey the area. Birch sites are lakeview and Walnut sites are wooded, all are flat roomy and level according to "Kirk".
> A pavilion is too expensive ($500) and was told there are several sites, in the 2 areas I have on hold, which are very large and flat: one or two conjoining large sites would probably be all we need for a potluck. There is also a large playground area within Birch for the kids. I have already negotiated a substantial discount for the group not only on Camping fees but also1/2 price on the water park tickets.
> ...


http://www.raystownr...sort_photos.php

Looks Awesome to me!!!
[/quote]

Me too!! Is the waterpark close to the camping? I couldn't find a campground map. do they have one on the website? Pictures look great. Can't wait.
[/quote]

Here's the map:
http://www.raystownresort.com/pdf/map/Lake_Raystown_Resort_Map.pdf

Here's the brochure & rate's:
http://www.raystownresort.com/pdf/brochure/Raystown_Rates_and_Schedules_2010.pdf
[/quote]
Thank you.


----------



## Bonnie West (Sep 9, 2009)

Just Add Dirt said:


> Please paste your vote in here:
> 
> 1. Just Add Dirt - YES
> 2. mikenkristipa - Yes
> ...


Thur - Sunday would be fine. I would bet whatever site you decide on, might even be available Wednesday nite too..being in the middle of the week...
[/quote]


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

it's nice to see that this is taking shape....

there is a chance that we may be interested in making the trip down....

but i have to say, is this really a "north east" or "new england" rally ?

i think you should change the name of the thread to the "mid atlantic allegheny rally"......


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

willingtonpaul said:


> it's nice to see that this is taking shape....
> 
> there is a chance that we may be interested in making the trip down....
> 
> ...


The last two rally's for this topic have been in the same general area, and most of the attendees were from PA, NJ, and New England. Once I get a commitment from 20 ( the minimum required by Raystown to hold the areas, and qualify for group perks and rates), I will enter into an agreement with the Lake Raystown Resort and will start the Offical Rally thread and probably label it the N.E./Mid-Atlantic Rally, since quite a few of the participants are from Maryland, and some have expressed interest in joining, from Virginia, North Carolina and West Virginia. If anyone has an issue with this please chime in...everyone's voice is important. 
Eric


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

naw, eric, i was just busting chops on the thread topic......

this place looks really cool, and would be different for us....we are very, very interested....i would want to be in the water view area in birch, like site 15 through like 18 or 19, close to the playground for my kids...

with them booking out all those sites, do they have minimum booking requirements for you to lock in that awesome pricing ?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

What are the decided on dates???

I am interested, but need to get "permission" from work to attend. Maybe get a work paid weekend again.....

Raystown Resort is very nice from what I remember. We camped there when I was a kid. Raystown lake is a very long and generally narrow lake. Good striper fishing too...

Steve


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

willingtonpaul said:


> naw, eric, i was just busting chops on the thread topic......
> 
> this place looks really cool, and would be different for us....we are very, very interested....i would want to be in the water view area in birch, like site 15 through like 18 or 19, close to the playground for my kids...
> 
> with them booking out all those sites, do they have minimum booking requirements for you to lock in that awesome pricing ?


We need twenty familys to quailify for the "group rate" 
Eric


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

huntr70 said:


> What are the decided on dates???
> 
> I am interested, but need to get "permission" from work to attend. Maybe get a work paid weekend again.....
> 
> ...


From what I understand, everyone seems to thnk the June 24th 2011 weekend would be best. That's when the sites are being held.
Do you vote yes for the location and the date?
Eric


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

i vote yes for location and date. and we are 90% sure we are in. just gotta clear it with the office. we are camping fathers day weekend, which is the weekend before, so it will be back to back for us. gotta make sure i can get the thurs and friday off.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Just Add Dirt said:


> What are the decided on dates???
> 
> I am interested, but need to get "permission" from work to attend. Maybe get a work paid weekend again.....
> 
> ...


From what I understand, everyone seems to thnk the June 24th 2011 weekend would be best. That's when the sites are being held.
Do you vote yes for the location and the date?
Eric
[/quote]
Should be good with that...

YES!!

Steve


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

1. Just Add Dirt - YES
2. mikenkristipa - Yes
3. Bonnie West - Yes (Wooded)
4. Bonnie's Parents - Yes (Wooded)
5. joonbee - yes
6. huntr70 - yes
7. howell - yes
8. willingtonpaul - yes
9. clarkely - yes

Almost halfway, good call Eric and thanks as usual for the over the top legwork you always put forth. I still like the "Just Add Eric Rally", but we could also do the "Rally at Raystwon Lake". Whats in a region if people from all over come. We really don't care as much about where as who we are camping with. Looks nice and we would probably make a week out of it. Not sure what our actual dates would be until my schedule is done for next year, which will not be until the end of this year.

I am guessing these are all full hook up sites?

Jim


----------



## Bonnie West (Sep 9, 2009)

Joonbee said:


> 1. Just Add Dirt - YES
> 2. mikenkristipa - Yes
> 3. Bonnie West - Yes (Wooded)
> 4. Bonnie's Parents - Yes (Wooded)
> ...


I called about full hookup. They don't have sewer. But they have a dump station or a honey wagon that will come out to the site to empty out the camper, for a small fee.

Bonnie


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Bonnie West said:


> 1. Just Add Dirt - YES
> 2. mikenkristipa - Yes
> 3. Bonnie West - Yes (Wooded)
> 4. Bonnie's Parents - Yes (Wooded)
> ...


I called about full hookup. They don't have sewer. But they have a dump station or a honey wagon that will come out to the site to empty out the camper, for a small fee.

Bonnie
[/quote]

A "honey wagon"







.....adds a whole new meaning to the "honey-do-list"









We're 1/2 way there...

As soon as Sydmeg1012 finds out there's Friday night Karaoke on the "Proud Mary" Steam boat they'll be on board...(pardon the pun).

Website quote:
_"Our first class campsites are unmatched in proximity to the lake and include water, electric (30/50 amp service), wireless internet and cable hook-ups, fire ring and picnic table. Whether you're bringing a tent, travel trailer or a luxury motor home, you will find the perfect site."

_Thanks for checking in the hookup situation Bonnie...
Eric


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Went there as a teenager would love to go back

1. Just Add Dirt - YES
2. mikenkristipa - Yes
3. Bonnie West - Yes (Wooded)
4. Bonnie's Parents - Yes (Wooded)
5. joonbee - yes
6. huntr70 - yes
7. howell - yes
8. willingtonpaul - yes
9. clarkely - yes
10. Bonnie's Sister(Rhodunda's) - Yes.
11. Swanny - yes


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Just Add Dirt said:


> 1. Just Add Dirt - YES
> 2. mikenkristipa - Yes
> 3. Bonnie West - Yes (Wooded)
> 4. Bonnie's Parents - Yes (Wooded)
> ...


I called about full hookup. They don't have sewer. But they have a dump station or a honey wagon that will come out to the site to empty out the camper, for a small fee.

Bonnie
[/quote]

A "honey wagon"







.....adds a whole new meaning to the "honey-do-list"









We're 1/2 way there...

As soon as Sydmeg1012 finds out there's Friday night Karaoke on the "Proud Mary" Steam boat they'll be on board...(pardon the pun).

Website quote:
_"Our first class campsites are unmatched in proximity to the lake and include water, electric (30/50 amp service), wireless internet and cable hook-ups, fire ring and picnic table. Whether you're bringing a tent, travel trailer or a luxury motor home, you will find the perfect site."

_Thanks for checking in the hookup situation Bonnie...
Eric
[/quote]

We're onboard anyway, but the karaoke ices the cake for my wife









1. Just Add Dirt - YES
2. mikenkristipa - Yes
3. Bonnie West - Yes (Wooded)
4. Bonnie's Parents - Yes (Wooded)
5. joonbee - yes
6. huntr70 - yes
7. howell - yes
8. willingtonpaul - yes
9. clarkely - yes
10. Bonnie's Sister(Rhodunda's) - Yes.
11. Swanny - yes
12. sydmeg1012 - yes


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

huntr70 said:


> What are the decided on dates???
> 
> I am interested, but need to get "permission" from work to attend. Maybe get a work paid weekend again.....
> 
> ...


Hey Steve it's great to see you're on board..
I had heard about some awesome rockfish being dragged from the water @ Lake Raystown...
Useful link: http://www.striper-g.../mainpageIE.htm .....one of several guides and http://www.stripers2...ke-Stripers.php

I plan to bring my boat, and all my offshore & inshore tackle which is all Penn IGFA, and will I will hire a guide







. The logistics of this will be sorted out next year. 
The only time I have ever camped Raystown Lake was the weekend when OJ Simpson was having his low speed chase with the cops..Kinda time-stamped that trip. Back then I was a waterskiing nut.
I will also bring the "Tube-N-It" and ski's and drag anyone around who wants that sort of pain .
TTYL
Eric


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

1. Just Add Dirt - YES
2. mikenkristipa - Yes
3. Bonnie West - Yes (Wooded)
4. Bonnie's Parents - Yes (Wooded)
5. joonbee - yes
6. huntr70 - yes
7. howell - yes
8. willingtonpaul - yes
9. clarkely - yes
10. Bonnie's Sister(Rhodunda's) - Yes.
11. Swanny - yes
12. sydmeg1012 - yes
13. Brett&Ann - yes

Brett and Ann Levan are 90% sure they are in!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

okay.....just got back from weekend...... sent message to som eof you.....so disregard it......i did not know of all the posts already........lol

Eric i am pretty confident we will have 20.........between my crew...... and huntrs crew...... heck we booked over 20 in hickory run in april without batting an eye.

i am sure wayne-o, andy, dennis will be in for it. as well as barbecue brian









I am thinking simply

*Raystown Rally*


----------



## brian j (Nov 24, 2009)

i typically have a bbq contest in dc the weekend before 4th of july. if i don't we're in.


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Count us as in...


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

1. Just Add Dirt - YES
2. mikenkristipa - Yes
3. Bonnie West - Yes (Wooded)
4. Bonnie's Parents - Yes (Wooded)
5. joonbee - yes
6. huntr70 - yes
7. howell - yes
8. willingtonpaul - yes
9. clarkely - yes
10. Bonnie's Sister(Rhodunda's) - Yes.
11. Swanny - yes
12. sydmeg1012 - yes
13. Brett&Ann - yes
14. SharonAG


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

1. Just Add Dirt - YES
2. mikenkristipa - Yes
3. Bonnie West - Yes (Wooded)
4. Bonnie's Parents - Yes (Wooded)
5. joonbee - yes
6. huntr70 - yes
7. howell - yes
8. willingtonpaul - yes
9. clarkely - yes
10. Bonnie's Sister(Rhodunda's) - Yes.
11. Swanny - yes
12. sydmeg1012 - yes
13. Brett&Ann - yes
14. SharonAG
15. blackjack


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

1. Just Add Dirt - YES
2. mikenkristipa - Yes
3. Bonnie West - Yes (Wooded)
4. Bonnie's Parents - Yes (Wooded)
5. joonbee - yes
6. huntr70 - yes
7. howell - yes
8. willingtonpaul - yes
9. clarkely - yes
10. Bonnie's Sister(Rhodunda's) - Yes.
11. Swanny - yes
12. sydmeg1012 - yes
13. Brett&Ann - yes
14. SharonAG
15. blackjack 
16. Dennis (friends of clarke)
17. Wayne-O
18. Andy Spisak


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

clarkely said:


> 1. Just Add Dirt - YES
> 2. mikenkristipa - Yes
> 3. Bonnie West - Yes (Wooded)
> 4. Bonnie's Parents - Yes (Wooded)
> ...


I am awaiting a revised version of the contract for the following reasons:
1. I have been informed I cannot use the name "Outbackers" or "Outbackers.com" in the contract
2. It must be modified so I personally am not liable for anything, for any reason.
3. The mental midget @ Raystown Resort who made reservation for our group, I find out today, after talking to the Group Event Manager, about 50% are Tent and Pop-up trailer sites; It was very clear this was an rally for Outback travel trailer owners and he failed to inquire about the size of the travel trailers. So a revised list of sites is forthcomming and about 6-10 will be for units <25 feet. The available sites for the larger T.T. is about 30. I am tryng desperately to keep the group together. 
4. Everyone please read the rules about length of stay:

No Saturday check-ins or check-outs and (2) night minimum stay for all campsites on weekends (Friday & Saturday) between 5/22 - 9/6, (3) night minimum for Holiday weekends.[*]Premium & Waterfront sites run Sunday till Friday and Friday till Sunday ONLY, or by the week.[*]Mooring posts located on shoreline of waterfront camping areas (Poplar, Locust, & Birch) are first-come/first serve and free of charge to our guests. Please be courteous of fellow campers when mooring boats close to or in front of a campsite that is not yours.

You'll know more as soon as I get it...
*Eric*


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

when it looks to good to be true it usually is!!

Bummer about the sites not being adequate size to handle us........

Maybe we will need to look elsewhere........


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

That hurts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wait, we started off with a tent. Let me see if it's ok with the wife. Three seconds later. *NO*


----------



## Bonnie West (Sep 9, 2009)

Clarke, I was think the same thing. Sounded too good.

What about the KOA in Delware WateGap/Bushkill Falls?


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

We'd be interested in joining you whenever things get set!

We'll keep checking in and see where it leads....

Ali


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Update on the Rally:

Wednesday 8/4, I met with Brenda, the General Manager @ Castaways in O.C., She will be able to hold most of the section called "Main Deck Area"; our group would be together there. I asked her for a group rate and to wave the teenager fee. She will be meeting with the owners this Monday and will answer those questions after that meeting.

Next Sunday I have a meeting with Samantha; the general manager at Lake Raystown. She apologized for the errors made by their group sales staff and is willing to make some consessions to accommodate our group. A map of the sites being held is forthcoming. I told her our group wants to be together, and most of us, like to check in on Wednesday or Thursday and leave Monday and Tuesday so the mandatory stay rules might have to be waived so we can be together and have waterfront or premium sites. I told her most of our TT's are 25'- 35' so Pop-up and tent sites will not work.

After the meeting Sunday I will post an update..

Thanks for patience

Eric


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Just Add Dirt said:


> Update on the Rally:
> 
> Wednesday 8/4, I met with Brenda, the General Manager @ Castaways in O.C., She will be able to hold most of the section called "Main Deck Area"; our group would be together there. I asked her for a group rate and to wave the teenager fee. She will be meeting with the owners this Monday and will answer those questions after that meeting.
> 
> ...


*YOU DA MAN ERIC!!!*​
Have time to get in any fishing in this week??

On behalf of all potential rally attendee's thanks for the hardwork!!!


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

clarkely said:


> Update on the Rally:
> 
> Wednesday 8/4, I met with Brenda, the General Manager @ Castaways in O.C., She will be able to hold most of the section called "Main Deck Area"; our group would be together there. I asked her for a group rate and to wave the teenager fee. She will be meeting with the owners this Monday and will answer those questions after that meeting.
> 
> ...


*YOU DA MAN ERIC!!!*​
Have time to get in any fishing in this week??

On behalf of all potential rally attendee's thanks for the hardwork!!!
[/quote]

Wish I did!! It is White Marlin Tournament week in OC: this is THE largest Bill Fishing tourny in the world! Top prize is ~ One Million $$$ see: http://www.whitemarlinopen.com/

Had a great time for a few hours in OC, after TCB, with all the Who Haa...went to several parties and the town was jumping... but had to come home..Gonna post some pixs on Facebook; the files are too big for this site...
Getting the boat ready for some fishing this weekend locally..gonna take it to Raystown next weekend and check out the rockfish action. 
Eric 
Just posted Pix on Facebook...


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

YES THANK YOU THANK YOU FOR THE CONTINUED EFFORT

Jim


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> YES THANK YOU THANK YOU FOR THE CONTINUED EFFORT
> 
> Jim


Agreed...we all owe you a beer or two....or eight


----------



## Bonnie West (Sep 9, 2009)

sydmeg1012 said:


> YES THANK YOU THANK YOU FOR THE CONTINUED EFFORT
> 
> Jim


Agreed...we all owe you a beer or two....or eight








[/quote]

I third this. Thank you for all the hard work.

Bonnie


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

well, drop us off the list. it just is not gonna work for our camping schedule. we wanted to make it, but it is not to be....
looking forward to meeting a bunch of you in acadia in a couple of weeks !

paul


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

I talked with Brenda, the GM @ Castaways, today: she met with the CG owners, yesterday and they've agreed to give our group a 10% discount off the site fee only. This discount would only apply if we have fourty or more site reserved. 95% of the entire "Main Deck Area" (sites 72- 150) is available for our group as of this post. There are no other discounts; the teenager fee would still apply. That means a site would cost about $62
Brenda asked how soon I would know if we are going to have our rally there; I told we'd have an answer by early next week; apparenty she is holding that area for our group. 
I still have a meeting scheduled with the Raystown resort General Manager Monday.
Eric


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Well I guees we should get what info we can and then go from there. Everybody try to keep an eye on the post so we can get some opinions as soon as. Look forward to hearing what you get from Raystown and we will check and see what we can do at Island Resort. We will be there Thursday and returning Tuesday.

Jim


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

UPDATE FROM LAKE RAYSTOWN; 
*************************

I have personally surveyed the campsites at this facility and found that most of the sites that they have designated as tent or pop-up only are just fine for our Outback TT's. Some are absolutely not going to work, and some sites would be tight for anything larger than a 25' TT. I have gone over the map and rated each site as far as small, medium and large. There are about 36 sites available in Birch and about 25 available in Walnut that will accommodate our group. The staff here has gone overboard to try to make our group feel welcome. The facilities are unsurpassed as far as convenience, cleanliness and abundance is concerned. And the whole place is magnificent as far as beauty is concerned. The kids will have endless hours activity here, and the proximity of the recreation areas, to our potential campsites makes it easy to deal with their activities. I took a tour of the lake by water and it is absolutely gorgeous and the fishing is great. Our escort, Captain Joe, who runs the charter here, showed me the good fishing hot spots and hook my DD up with a couple fish McNuggets, just to make a point. The Riverboat Cruise / Dinner cruise, The waterpark, the pontoon, and motorboat rentals, the marina, the restaurants, and the woodsy setting of the campsites, and last but not least the cleanliness of the lake, make this a very desirable setting for our rally.
Photos to be posted..more info to come...
Eric


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Just Add Dirt said:


> UPDATE FROM LAKE RAYSTOWN;
> *************************
> 
> I have personally surveyed the campsites at this facility and found that most of the sites that they have designated as tent or pop-up only are just fine for our Outback TT's. Some are absolutely not going to work, and some sites would be tight for anything larger than a 25' TT. I have gone over the map and rated each site as far as small, medium and large. There are about 36 sites available in Birch and about 25 available in Walnut that will accommodate our group. The staff here has gone overboard to try to make our group feel welcome. The facilities are unsurpassed as far as convenience, cleanliness and abundance is concerned. And the whole place is magnificent as far as beauty is concerned. The kids will have endless hours activity here, and the proximity of the recreation areas, to our potential campsites makes it easy to deal with their activities. I took a tour of the lake by water and it is absolutely gorgeous and the fishing is great. Our escort, Captain Joe, who runs the charter here, showed me the good fishing hot spots and hook my DD up with a couple fish McNuggets, just to make a point. The Riverboat Cruise / Dinner cruise, The waterpark, the pontoon, and motorboat rentals, the marina, the restaurants, and the woodsy setting of the campsites, and last but not least the cleanliness of the lake, make this a very desirable setting for our rally.
> ...


UPDATE
I will try to post a copy of the edited map on this site. We have a real nice large open, reletively level area, by the playground which will be just fine for a potluck, and other activities; this area would be exclusive to our group. There is an area by site 44 which makes it real easy to store boats overnight, and bring kayaks & canoes onshore for the duration. Unfortunately the waterfront sites in Birch are taken; they began taking reservations for 2011, last April; those sites went quick. We hung out with a "newbie Outbacker" last night, they had just gotten their "Sidney" in the Spring; and, as is usual for campers, especially Outbackers, they welcomed us to their campsite and my DD played with their kids most of the night. As soon as I mentioned the rally, they said "We've gotta have it here"
I am going to go around this morning and take pictures of some of the campsites and ammenities to give everyone more insight into the place.

Quite a few sites are less than ~200' from the shoreline, some are closer than that. The sites in Walnut are about 300 - 500 feet from the sites in Birch. The only problem I see are some sites have the pad elevated in the rear, to keep the site level, and the pad area is not much wider than the RV. Backing into some of these sites will take a seasoned driver. When people set up on these sites they will have limited access to the back of their RV's and their campfire and tables are at a very different level than the camper; It is difficult to describe. The setting of some of the campsites is very steep terrain, but each campsite does have a flat area for tables and such; some of these areas are small. Almost all the sites are wooded. The roads are all paved and there are some good areas for bike riding. the kids can ride their toys here.
I think this is where we should have the rally.
Eric


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Just Add Dirt said:


> UPDATE FROM LAKE RAYSTOWN;
> *************************
> 
> I have personally surveyed the campsites at this facility and found that most of the sites that they have designated as tent or pop-up only are just fine for our Outback TT's. Some are absolutely not going to work, and some sites would be tight for anything larger than a 25' TT. I have gone over the map and rated each site as far as small, medium and large. There are about 36 sites available in Birch and about 25 available in Walnut that will accommodate our group. The staff here has gone overboard to try to make our group feel welcome. The facilities are unsurpassed as far as convenience, cleanliness and abundance is concerned. And the whole place is magnificent as far as beauty is concerned. The kids will have endless hours activity here, and the proximity of the recreation areas, to our potential campsites makes it easy to deal with their activities. I took a tour of the lake by water and it is absolutely gorgeous and the fishing is great. Our escort, Captain Joe, who runs the charter here, showed me the good fishing hot spots and hook my DD up with a couple fish McNuggets, just to make a point. The Riverboat Cruise / Dinner cruise, The waterpark, the pontoon, and motorboat rentals, the marina, the restaurants, and the woodsy setting of the campsites, and last but not least the cleanliness of the lake, make this a very desirable setting for our rally.
> ...


UPDATE
I will try to post a copy of the edited map on this site. We have a real nice large open, reletively level area, by the playground which will be just fine for a potluck, and other activities; this area would be exclusive to our group. There is an area by site 44 which makes it real easy to store boats overnight, and bring kayaks & canoes onshore for the duration. Unfortunately the waterfront sites in Birch are taken; they began taking reservations for 2011, last April; those sites went quick. We hung out with a "newbie Outbacker" last night, they had just gotten their "Sidney" in the Spring; and, as is usual for campers, especially Outbackers, they welcomed us to their campsite and my DD played with their kids most of the night. As soon as I mentioned the rally, they said "We've gotta have it here"
I am going to go around this morning and take pictures of some of the campsites and ammenities to give everyone more insight into the place.

Quite a few sites are less than ~200' from the shoreline, some are closer than that. The sites in Walnut are about 300 - 500 feet from the sites in Birch. The only problem I see are some sites have the pad elevated in the rear, to keep the site level, and the pad area is not much wider than the RV. Backing into some of these sites will take a seasoned driver. When people set up on these sites they will have limited access to the back of their RV's and their campfire and tables are at a very different level than the camper; It is difficult to describe. The setting of some of the campsites is very steep terrain, but each campsite does have a flat area for tables and such; some of these areas are small. Almost all the sites are wooded. The roads are all paved and there are some good areas for bike riding. the kids can ride their toys here.
I think this is where we should have the rally.
Eric
[/quote]

Here are pictures of the Campsites & Resort... The last page is the MAP of available campsites *if the site is not marked, it is not available*
THE MAP FOR AVAILABLE SITES IS AT THIS LINK LAST PAGE; Lake Raystown

LINK TO RAYSTOWN RESORT'S MAP
Raystowns' map (@ their website)


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Just Add Dirt said:


> UPDATE FROM LAKE RAYSTOWN;
> *************************
> 
> I have personally surveyed the campsites at this facility and found that most of the sites that they have designated as tent or pop-up only are just fine for our Outback TT's. Some are absolutely not going to work, and some sites would be tight for anything larger than a 25' TT. I have gone over the map and rated each site as far as small, medium and large. There are about 36 sites available in Birch and about 25 available in Walnut that will accommodate our group. The staff here has gone overboard to try to make our group feel welcome. The facilities are unsurpassed as far as convenience, cleanliness and abundance is concerned. And the whole place is magnificent as far as beauty is concerned. The kids will have endless hours activity here, and the proximity of the recreation areas, to our potential campsites makes it easy to deal with their activities. I took a tour of the lake by water and it is absolutely gorgeous and the fishing is great. Our escort, Captain Joe, who runs the charter here, showed me the good fishing hot spots and hook my DD up with a couple fish McNuggets, just to make a point. The Riverboat Cruise / Dinner cruise, The waterpark, the pontoon, and motorboat rentals, the marina, the restaurants, and the woodsy setting of the campsites, and last but not least the cleanliness of the lake, make this a very desirable setting for our rally.
> ...


UPDATE
I will try to post a copy of the edited map on this site. We have a real nice large open, reletively level area, by the playground which will be just fine for a potluck, and other activities; this area would be exclusive to our group. There is an area by site 44 which makes it real easy to store boats overnight, and bring kayaks & canoes onshore for the duration. Unfortunately the waterfront sites in Birch are taken; they began taking reservations for 2011, last April; those sites went quick. We hung out with a "newbie Outbacker" last night, they had just gotten their "Sidney" in the Spring; and, as is usual for campers, especially Outbackers, they welcomed us to their campsite and my DD played with their kids most of the night. As soon as I mentioned the rally, they said "We've gotta have it here"
I am going to go around this morning and take pictures of some of the campsites and ammenities to give everyone more insight into the place.

Quite a few sites are less than ~200' from the shoreline, some are closer than that. The sites in Walnut are about 300 - 500 feet from the sites in Birch. The only problem I see are some sites have the pad elevated in the rear, to keep the site level, and the pad area is not much wider than the RV. Backing into some of these sites will take a seasoned driver. When people set up on these sites they will have limited access to the back of their RV's and their campfire and tables are at a very different level than the camper; It is difficult to describe. The setting of some of the campsites is very steep terrain, but each campsite does have a flat area for tables and such; some of these areas are small. Almost all the sites are wooded. The roads are all paved and there are some good areas for bike riding. the kids can ride their toys here.
I think this is where we should have the rally.
Eric
[/quote]

Here are pictures of the Campsites & Resort... The last page is the MAP of available campsites *if the site is not marked, it is not available*
THE MAP FOR AVAILABLE SITES IS AT THIS LINK LAST PAGE; Lake Raystown

LINK TO RAYSTOWN RESORT'S MAP
Raystowns' map (@ their website)
[/quote]

Looks like a really nice place! The pictures you posted on FB are nice!!!


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Just Add Dirt said:


> UPDATE FROM LAKE RAYSTOWN;
> *************************
> 
> I have personally surveyed the campsites at this facility and found that most of the sites that they have designated as tent or pop-up only are just fine for our Outback TT's. Some are absolutely not going to work, and some sites would be tight for anything larger than a 25' TT. I have gone over the map and rated each site as far as small, medium and large. There are about 36 sites available in Birch and about 25 available in Walnut that will accommodate our group. The staff here has gone overboard to try to make our group feel welcome. The facilities are unsurpassed as far as convenience, cleanliness and abundance is concerned. And the whole place is magnificent as far as beauty is concerned. The kids will have endless hours activity here, and the proximity of the recreation areas, to our potential campsites makes it easy to deal with their activities. I took a tour of the lake by water and it is absolutely gorgeous and the fishing is great. Our escort, Captain Joe, who runs the charter here, showed me the good fishing hot spots and hook my DD up with a couple fish McNuggets, just to make a point. The Riverboat Cruise / Dinner cruise, The waterpark, the pontoon, and motorboat rentals, the marina, the restaurants, and the woodsy setting of the campsites, and last but not least the cleanliness of the lake, make this a very desirable setting for our rally.
> ...


UPDATE
I will try to post a copy of the edited map on this site. We have a real nice large open, reletively level area, by the playground which will be just fine for a potluck, and other activities; this area would be exclusive to our group. There is an area by site 44 which makes it real easy to store boats overnight, and bring kayaks & canoes onshore for the duration. Unfortunately the waterfront sites in Birch are taken; they began taking reservations for 2011, last April; those sites went quick. We hung out with a "newbie Outbacker" last night, they had just gotten their "Sidney" in the Spring; and, as is usual for campers, especially Outbackers, they welcomed us to their campsite and my DD played with their kids most of the night. As soon as I mentioned the rally, they said "We've gotta have it here"
I am going to go around this morning and take pictures of some of the campsites and ammenities to give everyone more insight into the place.

Quite a few sites are less than ~200' from the shoreline, some are closer than that. The sites in Walnut are about 300 - 500 feet from the sites in Birch. The only problem I see are some sites have the pad elevated in the rear, to keep the site level, and the pad area is not much wider than the RV. Backing into some of these sites will take a seasoned driver. When people set up on these sites they will have limited access to the back of their RV's and their campfire and tables are at a very different level than the camper; It is difficult to describe. The setting of some of the campsites is very steep terrain, but each campsite does have a flat area for tables and such; some of these areas are small. Almost all the sites are wooded. The roads are all paved and there are some good areas for bike riding. the kids can ride their toys here.
I think this is where we should have the rally.
Eric
[/quote]

Here are pictures of the Campsites & Resort... The last page is the MAP of available campsites *if the site is not marked, it is not available*
THE MAP FOR AVAILABLE SITES IS AT THIS LINK LAST PAGE; Lake Raystown

LINK TO RAYSTOWN RESORT'S MAP
Raystowns' map (@ their website)
[/quote]

Update:
The Resort has agreed to give us a $5 discount per night on our sites (must have 20+ reservations), 1/2 price on The waterpark & sightseeing tours on the Proud Mary. We can have our Potluck and the Activities in front of the campground boat launch, in the open field. They will not give us the Pavilion @ the waterpark, for free, they charge $500 for this. that's OK we don't need it...oh well, I tried... *If everyone is OK with this, I will make it official*..it sounded like everyone was all for this until I was told that a lot of the sites were tent sites. Further inspection has proved that not to be the case. My 28KRS (31' + rear slide) will fit in every site that is listed as medium and large on the map. Most small sites will accomodate a 25' or less OB. The GM's explination to me on this during my tour on Sunday was they have to allow for the inexperienced driver and the whiners. We do need to be, willing to be flexible on the site layouts and will need some extra lumber for level on a few. 
Eric


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Looks great, Eric! I would say that we make it official. So, I vote YES!

Mike


----------



## Bonnie West (Sep 9, 2009)

Sounds good me. Count Us in for 3 families. West, Reeves and Rhodunda.

I will keep checking to see what everyone says.

I like Castaways too. We are good with either place.

Thank you Eric for all the hard work.

Bonnie West


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Back at Raystown with the whole fam-damily...Liked it so much, I had to come back for a relaxing weekend..even DW came on this trip! We're going on a showboat criuse this afternnon. I am meeting with the staff late this afternoon to finalize the paperwork on the rally. Will have some additional sites for the Rally.







more to come...
Just add Dirt


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

A new topic for this rally has been posted and can be found by clicking here. As such, this topic will be closed at this time.


----------

